# CLR magic



## volksboy57 (Aug 16, 2020)

I did a CLR test last night, and the results were better than expected.
My method: 
Put the sprocket in a gallon zip lock bag with CLR, and let sit about 8 hours. Removed from bag, wiped with paper towel. Opposite side had worse rust, so used a plastic bristle dishes brush, and cleaned it with warm water.
Takeaway:
I probably let it sit in the CLR too long, as it ate through the chrome a little, and has yellowish areas. I should have let it sit for an hour, and cleaned with the plastic brush and repeated a few times instead of a long soak.
Usually I would use a brass wire brush and wd-40, but that leaves the surface a little hazy.
So far this is my best method for cleaning rusty chrome parts. 
Caution: CLR will turn your hardened steel (unchromed) bearing cups and races black. Also, it is pretty sketchy stuff, so wear gloves.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 16, 2020)

Update:
The yellowing was just a rust stain that came out with metal polish. I thought I let it sit too long.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2020)

How do you think it compares to an OA soak? The instructions say to let it set for a couple minutes and then rinse but looking at that ring I don't think it would have phased it in couple minutes. But then again, it says for removing rust stains, not rusted up metal. I mainly use CLR for the hard water build up we have to deal with here.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 17, 2020)

I like using CLR for bike paint also. I used it to get rust off of a couple white bikes I had. I used the OA method and that was fine too. The OA was good for a large amount of liquid to cover a whole frame, whereas that would get expensive in CLR. The OA gets a bit crusty and yellow after awhile, and I dont notice anything like that with CLR.


----------

